# Triton 3 1/4 HP under table review



## richgreer

Thank you for the review.

In my case, I opted for the lifting system. I don't do raised panels and it is very important to me to have very precise control over my table router. I'll do a review on my quick lift system (from Woodpecker) shortly. As a preview let me just say that nothing gives you better control over the height of your router bit and the position of your fence than a good lifting system and the Freud fence.


----------



## bigike

nice review, if i don't get a new hitachi i want one of these.


----------



## itsmic

Thanks for Your review
Thats cool using U tube and great vidio thanks, Keep working and sharing It's Mic


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Yes Richgreer. The woodpecker was the one I was considering. It looks like one of the best ones out there. The cost of it plus a new router core was my deciding factor though. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## fge

Very nice! If only I could afford to buy all of the fun toys in the world I would have one also.


----------



## a1Jim

I saw yesterday that there coming out wit the motorized lift by MLCS john had a post about it. He guessed it was going to be priced close to one of the higher priced ones they have now.


----------



## PurpLev

nice review Daniel. I also got the same router, and am very pleased with the overall capabilities of this router. one thing that I did notice though that compared to the bosch which is 13amp, the triton is 15amps and at times can trip off my breaker. probably best run on a 20amp line.

nice videos ! thats one thing that is missing on the web - good demonstrational videos for the triton (and other products). thanks for putting those on. I also noticed you installed the bit all the way inside the collet - it's best to pull it out 1/16"-1/8" out for better grip, and to avoid the bit hammering the shaft.


----------



## richgreer

Permit me to show my stupidity for a moment. Maybe someone can help me understand. I've read from some reliable sources that the maximum horsepower you can get out of a 110 volt current is around 2 hp. Yet, I see lots of tools, including this one, with 3 or more horsepower. I once had an air compressor that claimed it had 6 hp on a 110 volt current.

Then I read about different ways to measure hp, including a technique called "dying horsepower". This is the power exerted for a micro second after the motor has encountered an immovable object that "kills" the motor. That doesn't sound like a very honest measure of hp to me.

Am I wrong about the 2 hp limit on 110 volt current? If so, why can't I get a table saw that generates 3 hp on a 110 volt circuit. Is the 3 hp number a bogus number for routers and some other machines?

A stupid person wants to know.


----------



## hokieman

I have the 2 1/4 version and it is disappointing. Vibration is really bad. Bad enough that when I have it on high speed for small diameter bits, as soon as I turn it on it vibrates to the slowest speed. I have to put a piece of tape on the dial to keep it in place. Also their customer service is incompetent. I lost my 1/4" collet and I ordered a new one. They sent me the wrong piece. I called them and they nicely said they would send me another, no charge. I thought that was pretty cool until they sent me the wrong piece AGAIN!!! I am not satisified with Triton at all.


----------



## jimc

Rich, horsepower isn't regulated by voltage but, rather, by amperage. So, at 120VAC, if you had an inexhaustable current source, theoretically you should be able to have whatever horsepower you wanted to design a tool for.

Daniel, great review and sounds like you have yourself a real nice 'router table router'. Should make things easier for you. Must be nice! Most of my routing is done on the table but it would be real nice to be able to have a dedicated router for the table and know you have a router you can do portable routing with as well.
Thanks for the review.

Jim


----------



## JKC

Craftsman,
Thank you for posting this excellent review. It was very timely for me. Way back, Confucius allegedly said a good picture is worth a thousand words. If he was here today he might say something like, a well executed, short video clip is worth a billion words. Your video showing how the "built-in" lift works and the easy above the table bit changes really clarify the written descriptions.

Richgreer,
Looking forward to your promised reviews.


----------



## jbertelson

*richgreer*
There is a very good discussion about hp and motors in Bill Hylton's 'Woodworking with the Router book. Basically, routers, with their universal motors are rated at peek hp which under very special circumstances (unlimited amperage) they can produce for about 30 seconds and then they will 'die'. Induction motors, like on the bigger saws will produce the rated hp all day long. Bill suggested to just use the amperage ratings as a general guide, which is also only approximate, and then just group roughly the same amperage routers in the same group. Nice common sense description.


----------



## Smacs

I have no opinion on the triton router, but I wonder why I never see anyone choose a small shaper rather than a dedicated router table set up. Delta and grizzly both make 1 HP models which perform head and shoulders above any router. I think they can be used w/ a 1/2" router collet if you are insistant on using router bits. I prefer 3 wing shaper knives which really are not much more expensive and last way longer. I have been making cabinet doors professionally with these small shapers for over 25 years. Way more powerfull, easier to set up, way quieter, and a 1HP shaper kills a 3HP router powerwise. The Grizzly catalogue has reversible cabinet sets w/ bearing guides for very little money and they do work. total investment in shaper and knives are comparable to router set up and end product is much better.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

That is a very good point Smacs. Why do we do that. Gizzly has two 3/4 hp ones for around $400 and $500. Everything is included that you would have in a router table. I generally thought they were very expensive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Smacs

When you consider a good 3 HP router is approx. $300, time and materials to build a good table, a lift mechanism to equal the adjustability of a shaper, and you are close to that $400-$ 500 shaper range. and I repeat, the performance is incomparable to a router. I stand corrected on the HP rating of the grizzly machines, but in reality still more powerful than the best routers. I have old delta shapers @ 1 HP. I have seen them on Craigslist for in the range of $300.The porter cable 3HP router comes closest in performance. If you are going to use the router without the table at any point I understand the router option, but as an alternative to a dedicated router table set up, give me the shaper.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I'm tending to agree with you here. I have no experience with a shaper but it makes sense. Ah well, maybe in my next lifetime! thanks for the comments.


----------



## Lenny

Nice post Dan. I was at my local Woodcraft last Saturday and on their 25% off table they had a Triton 3 1/4 hp router. Thank goodness I thought to ask if it is the one that you can adjust the bit height with a crank from above the table. Needless to say, it wasn't. It was the older model, ergo, 25% off. With both Sharon and now you endorsing this router, I will have to give it serious consideration when the time comes. Best wishes with it.


----------



## OutPutter

I didn't know the 3 1/4 Triton had the lift handle for the under table lift. Hmmm…


----------



## hokieman

Good point about the shaper versus router table. I just assumed you had less flexibility with the shaper and that shaper knives were more expensive and offered less variety than router bits. I am going to check into it, though. God knows I don't have enough tools!


----------



## hokieman

Good point about the shaper versus router table. I just assumed you had less flexibility with the shaper and that shaper knives were more expensive and offered less variety than router bits. I am going to check into it, though. God knows I don't have enough tools!


----------



## Smacs

I conceide the fact that router bits w/ bearings make for flexible set ups when radius work is involved, but bearings for shaper cutters are available in many diameters. It seems that most work anticipated by most folks is rail and stile work. In that case, almost all R&S sets come w/ matching bearings. Any radius work can be done on a shaper; the set ups are slightly different from a router. I don't want to beat a dead horse w/ the shaper issue, but if I am going to be creating shapes on wood for any period of time, I'll use a shaper for ease of operation and noise levels. The day goes much easier.


----------



## jbertelson

*Daniel*
Does this version of the Triton come with a 1/4 inch collet? I am beginning to think that is not very important, since my old 1/4 inch router,er…retired on disability, and my emergency replacement, a Bosch handles either 1/4 or 1/2 inch. So what 1/4 inch bits I have can be used on it. But I am still curious, I guess.

And thanks again for the review…...........

*Smacs*
Thanks for the education on shapers, I was totally ignorant about them.

Maybe I will check around for that as an option, since my next router purchase was going to be a Triton for dedicated table work, and my Bosch would then revert to hand held work. But since I would not be doing a huge amount of cabinet work, unless replacing all the cabinets in my shop qualifies (perhaps it does)...........maybe a table mounted router would be more versatile, assuming it never leaves the table? ...........yup, I am really ignorant….......(-:


----------



## craftsman on the lake

To answer a few questions. The old Triton 3 1/4 hp was discontinued. It had some issues like no above table crank, and the switch would get dirty and become faulty. I don't think the rack and pinion was brass like the new one. The new 3 1/2 hp Triton router does come with a nice and easy to insert above table crank. The rack and pinion are beefy, the switch is covered and it comes with a 1/4" collet with the 1/2" one on the router.
From what I know triton went down and another company revived them making the improvements requested by the users.
And an addendum: I love the dust collection. It's hard to explain but the plastic shroud is molded around the lower part of the router including the bottom (not baseplate) of the router. So chips can't go beyond the router body. The whole thing sort of acts like a little self contained cyclone, no place for the chips to go but up the hose. Of course just this afternoon I had the router in my table with a 3 1/2 inch cove raised panel bit. The chips had to go up to the fence exhaust since the bit was half the size of the routers baseplate.
BTW: I was able to take large bites then end with a <1 />t slow down at all. It maintains a constant speed. This extra power is nice.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks Daniel, appreciate the description. I will probably still buy this router, just for versatility, because I will never be in production mode….......unless it is with those shop cabinets…..........(-:

Right now I don't have the room for it, but that will change. The Triton keeps rising to the top. I am concerned about dust collection, I keep working on it.


----------



## Boneski

When I was in the market for an under table router recently, the triton was out of production. I ended up buying a Makita 3612c which is a total power house. The dust collection leaves a bit to be desired but most other aspects of the router are excellent, even though it's not designed specifically for a router table.


----------



## WorkBench

I just purchased the Triton myself and have been pleased with it's performance. Sommerfeld sells an offset 3/4" wrench that assists bit changing from the top side of the table. You have to lock the colette before you loosen the bit, but it makes changing matched bits a quick process. They also recommend a 1/2" rubber gromet to be placed in the bottom of the colette to avoid bottoming out the bit, this keeps the bits at a constant height during changes.
To use the offset wrench there was one modifcation that makes it easier to use. The wrench has a limited swing due to the plastic of the dust shield. A quick clean out with a bearing'd pattern bit around your table opening does the trick and this does not interfere with the dc capabilities of the router. 
This helps having to reset your bit height when cutting rails and stiles for your doors.

Good luck and your review on the Triton is spot on!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Boneski:
But you still have to raise the bit to lock it so how does it help to change it without moving the bit?


----------



## OutPutter

CotL, I guess you're referring to the comment from WorkBench. I think he means that with the fancy wrench, you can push in the little button by hand that locks the collet and then you don't have to lift the router to change the bits. I don't want a shorter collet though because I want all the grip I can get.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck

Your comment about the washer hose made sense to me to connect to the router dust connection. How did you connect this hose to a dust collection system or vacuum?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I have 4" dust collection. I use a circle cutter to make a thick 4" plywood ring that fits inside the hose. The donut hole part is the size of the smaller hose. I then use electrical tape to hold them tight and seal it. It works well for me. I have this for a few of my power tools that have smaller hose connections.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck

Thank you. Very helpful


----------



## Ken90712

Great review, I had the 2 1/4 Hp now I have upgraded to the 3 1/4 Hp one should be here any day!


----------

